# 06 Ocr C2



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

Can someone help me with whats equiped on this bike? My LBS is offering a good deal on this bike. I can pick it up for ~$1600 and they'll throw in a flight deck.

I took it out today for about 20mins and overall it rode really well except the brakes really left little to be desired. I'm wondering if thats part of the reason this bike is so cheap; did giant cut corners anywhere else? The brakes looked like they were no-names. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmm, brakes should be 105. The bike is mainly a mix-match of Ultegra/105. Aksium wheelset.

If they didn't change out the parts then you should be getting a good deal, but make sure those brakes haven't been downgraded.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I think that the OCR has tektros, while the TCR C2 has Shimano 105.


----------

